# Europe Reviews, October 2008



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Duchally Country Estate, Scotland

Review by Peter R Cohen


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Old Killarney Village, Ireland

Review by Linda & William Geary

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

The Allen House Club, England

Review by Rick & Bev Abell


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2008)

Ponta Grande Resort, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2008)

Hilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Golf Resort and Spa, Portugal

Review by Ted Bomers

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 26, 2008)

Clube Vilarosa, Portugal

Review by James Ricks

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Palazzo del Giglio-Residenza Alberghiera, Italy

Review by David Hayes


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Castel Club, Switzerland

Review by Richard and Nancy Krebs


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

La Bastide du Roy Rene, France

Review by Eve Annick


----------



## Keitht (Oct 30, 2008)

Clowance Estate and Country Club, England

Review by Bobby & Warren Lyman


----------

